# Singleton accepts QO, Buckner cut



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Restricted free agent James Singleton has notified the Dallas Mavericks that he intends to accept the team's $1.03 million qualifying offer for next season.
> 
> "We are excited to bring James back into the fold for next season," said Donnie Nelson, the team's president of basketball operations. "His tireless work ethic and locker-room presence were a large part of our success last year."
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4472017


----------

